# Genkernel & BCache

## foux

Hello,

Has anybody managed to use genkernel with bcache?

Thanks

----------

## Massimo B.

I'm interested in booting from bcache as well, can genkernel build such an initramfs?

----------

## foux

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> I'm interested in booting from bcache as well, can genkernel build such an initramfs?

 

I ended up using Dracut. Works light a charm

----------

## Massimo B.

I thought about dracut for many reasons, also using plymouth etc...

But is dracut also a choice for OpenRC, or only systemd?

Dracut can create bcache ready initramfs out of the box? What about all the other solutions like lvm-cache as I mentioned here? Do you have some comparisons?

----------

## foux

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> I thought about dracut for many reasons, also using plymouth etc...
> 
> But is dracut also a choice for OpenRC, or only systemd?
> 
> Dracut can create bcache ready initramfs out of the box? What about all the other solutions like lvm-cache as I mentioned here? Do you have some comparisons?

 

Can't say for sure for OpenRC (I'm using SystemD for some years no), but I sincerely doubt Dracut doesn't't deals with it.

Concerning bcache, yes, the support is OOB

----------

## Massimo B.

Booting a btrfs-on-luks-on-bcache works fine now with a dracut generated initramfs when integrating the necessary modules from bcache-tools:

```
# equery files bcache-tools |grep "dracut.*sh"

/usr/lib/dracut/modules.d/90bcache/module-setup.sh

# cat /etc/dracut.conf.d/custom.conf 

compress="lzma"

add_dracutmodules+="bcache"

install_items+="/lib/firmware/radeon/* /lib/firmware/edid/*"
```

----------

